# A Guide to the Good Life



## JM (May 14, 2009)

I just picked this title up:

Amazon.com: A Guide to the Good Life: The Ancient Art of Stoic Joy: William B Irvine: Books

Reading the intro now, it's focus is on living life as a stoic...interesting.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 14, 2009)

For a moment I thought this was another self-help/pop psychology book mining 'ancient wisdom', but this actually looks like an interesting introductory text on Stoic ethics.

But be sure to check out this title (in my opinion, the best readily available introduction to Stoicism):

Amazon.com: The Stoics Reader: Selected Writings and Testimonia: Brad Inwood, Lloyd P. Gerson: Books


----------



## christianyouth (May 15, 2009)

Ah JM, this book is great! I was meaning to read through this book again and take notes and compare the Stoic 'psychological techniques'(authors word) with some of the things that the Puritans used to do(i.e. Edwards resolution to reflect on the damned in hell every time he suffers pain). I remember thinking that there was a lot of similarity and good tips for living, that were consistent with a Christian world view, in the section about Stoic psychology.

I also want to re-read the introduction and copy down what the author says about religious believers and Enlightened Hedonism...Ouch! 


Very enjoyable read. It's amazing how the way an author approaches a subject means so much more than the subject itself being talked about. I picked up a book about stoicism after reading the Tom Wolfe novel _A Man in Full_(has some very interesting stuff regarding stoicism in that novel) and I was very dissappointed. But then I saw this book and decided to get it, and I'm so glad now that I did. 

I look forward to reading some of the original stoic writings someday, so thanks for the suggestion, Nathan.


----------

